# Building Incentives



## Kearney.200 (Feb 10, 2012)

My Mayor was wondering if any other ahj were doing any kind of building incentives


----------



## fatboy (Feb 10, 2012)

Nope

A neighboring community waived permit fees on residential remodel permits a couple years back, yes had the influx of permits. I spoke with their plans examiner last year, very few are completed. It was easy to get the permit, but, oh crap, I have to still buy materials.

Fortunatelly I was never asked to go there.


----------



## permitguy (Feb 10, 2012)

Permit fees must be pretty crazy if waiving them is actually creates incentive to start a remodel.  Sounds like offering free floor mats if someone buys a new car . . .


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 10, 2012)

One of thirteen fire districts cut their fees by half. I doubt it has helped do anything other than make their budget a bit tighter. They did get a wallmart so it may have made up for the lost income.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 10, 2012)

permitguy, that was my thoughts on the matter. Their permit fees were in line, but just the very idea of them being waived caused folks to think they could finally do that basement, addition, garage, etc. Nope, still no extra money. Just a barely started project.......


----------



## Codegeek (Feb 10, 2012)

Kearney, I thought you were already offering incentives?  Did it stop and now they're re-thinking it?


----------



## brudgers (Feb 10, 2012)

Tax Increment Financing?


----------



## DAYWALKER (Feb 10, 2012)

Not mine........but a close by ahj has put impact fees on the back end rather than up front at permit time.

When a house sells.......c.o. Issued.......impact fees due.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 10, 2012)

We did deferred fees like DAYWALKER for almost twenty years. When the housing bubble burst, builders figured out they could rent out the empty completed houses without a C.O. We finally caught on, took me almost two years to collect about 1.4M in fees, never did have to force tenants out, I didn't think it was right, not their fault. But I did go after a few builders. Dumped the deferred fees at that time.


----------



## permitguy (Feb 10, 2012)

> Tax Increment Financing?


That could be looking into.  IIRC, MO was in the process of restricting TIF at the state level before I moved.  An area was going to have to be designated as "blighted" in accordance with a state-provided definition in order to use TIF.  Not sure what the outcome was . . .


----------



## brudgers (Feb 10, 2012)

DAYWALKER said:
			
		

> Not mine........but a close by ahj has put impact fees on the back end rather than up front at permit time.  When a house sells.......c.o. Issued.......impact fees due.


  After all the infrastructure has been put in by the taxpayers?  What could possibly go wrong with that?


----------



## brudgers (Feb 10, 2012)

permitguy said:
			
		

> That could be looking into.  IIRC, MO was in the process of restricting TIF at the state level before I moved.  An area was going to have to be designated as "blighted" in accordance with a state-provided definition in order to use TIF.  Not sure what the outcome was . . .


  Blight is pretty easy to find if one wants to.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Feb 10, 2012)

We still are free single family permits till end of June, mayor just wanted to know if anybody else was doing anything.

now last year when we did this you need to get bids from local subs.


----------

